# Things I would recommend



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well put ded! Two chopped Thumbs up for these recommendations! *


----------



## Hell Hound91 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good ideas!Let's give you a big severed hand!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Good topic for a blog! I might also recommend:

Coupons, coupons, coupons... I am on email lists for Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and Joanne and get 40% and 50% off "any regularly priced item" coupons every week. Michaels honors all of them too!

Read. The online tutorials here and on Instructables and other forums can save you huge amounts of time and $ and offer extremely clever tips.

Plan ahead. You have heard it before - "You can have it good, cheap, or fast; pick 2." If you want good and cheap, you have to start yesterday. If you have a plan, you at least know if you are on track.

As for other recommendations, may I add hulu - free TV with shows like "Being Human" and movies like "American Zombie" on for free?

lulu.com, which has "How to Haunt Your House" for only $10?

You might also be interested in the very good works of Dean Koontz, and the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher.

Cheers!


----------



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

thanks JustJimAZ! will look into those!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Let me (and everyone else) know what you think!


----------

